# pressed weed ?



## rebel (Mar 6, 2010)

hey guys ive tried what we call pressed, i guess from mex. brown looking, every now and then might get a good bag.
other day i got an ounce from a friend, very green and pretty, had seeds.
high is great ,uplifting relaxing type. is there green pressed also? who would plant seeds from it. been reading a book called "how to be a potstar like me" he said he judged the bud not the name. think ill plant a few to experment with. smooth smoke also,wont cough yu to death. should be a good producer way the weight and tightness in the oz.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well..yeah i'd say its pressed because when they pack it, you know they pack them into bricks then take those across the line....But also using bag seeds is an alright thing to do if you can't afford some good seeds...you just got to keep a close eye to them turning into a hermie...which 6 times out of 10 it will.

also don't be deceived by this dirt weed on weight and tightness...the stuff your smoking is probably more than a year or two old after being processed, smuggled, resold, resold, resold, and then resold to you


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 6, 2010)

That brick weed is no good. Loaded with chemicals, mostly hermies, dried in the sun - hence the browness. Then stuffed into residential trash compactors and there you have it. Pour a little Coca cola for sweet flavor and compact it again. Most brick weed is grown out of the country and as mentioned, is sold over and over again typically supporting illegal operations - not peaceful growers supplying localized, healthy MJ.

The nicer batches are probably just higher grade but from similar origin. Most of these plants are seeded from themselves and hermies from the get go. The offspring may be as well.

In saying all that some of my nicest strains have been bag seed - although typically nicer herb. Who knows? You could find a sleeper! Best of luck......


----------



## OGCOUGH (Mar 6, 2010)

You probly got sherm pcp dust. you seen training day?


----------

